# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Televisão de mergulho

## Fernando Gonçalves

Acabei de encontrar este canal de TV por IP exclusivo de mergulho. Tem muitas novidades, notícias e programação que pode ser escolhida clicando em SCHEDULE.

O endereço é: <A href="http://www.tvscuba.com/">www.tvscuba.com

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

FANTÁSTICO

Obrigado...não conhecia  :SbOk3:

----------

